# Ebulliometer for sale on ebay



## sellnowbrowncow (Jun 26, 2013)

There is a used ebulliometer for sale on ebay!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=ebulliometer&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## JohnT (Jul 3, 2013)

That is a $120 cost for those of you who find knowing the exact APV of your wine is knowledge you just can't live without!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2013)

HOLD ON COWBOY!!! It's quite evedent you didn't have your Welches for breakfast this morning. First off anyone coming on to this forum for the first time and trying to sell something is a red flag to me. On Ebay, is a double red flag. I might be wrong but the way I read the ad the only thing your buying is an old catalog to wipe your "brow" with. Misleading or am I wrong?


----------



## pjd (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually Dan, on the 26th there was a used ebulliometer for sale on ebay. The auction has ended and ebay selected this as a "related Item"


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Phil but did you have to bust my bubble for busting John for once. Just read the ad as he posted it. Now he's going to be looking out for me and I think he has dragon lady on his side. She spiked my drink the other night.


----------



## pjd (Jul 3, 2013)

OK Dan, would it help if I said I seen John at Walmart with a cartload of Welch's frozen concentrate? and Julie was in the parking lot loading a lot of sugar into Johns truck?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh Crap that is so cool "people at Walmart". If only you had taken a video or picture we could have posted it. 

What's a better way to make your 16,000th post then talking about my buddies!


----------



## pjd (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations Dan on your 16,000 post! you certainly have educated or entertained a lot of people with your posts!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 5, 2013)

Dan, 

In the post I made, I was only saying that even $125 is to omuch to spend. 

Now, as far as Welches, That was simply for my niece's birthday party.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Dan,
> 
> In the post I made, I was only saying that even $125 is to omuch to spend.
> 
> Now, as far as Welches, That was simply for my niece's birthday party.



Got it! LMAO


----------



## robie (Jul 5, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Dan,
> 
> In the post I made, I was only saying that even $125 is to omuch to spend.
> 
> Now, as far as Welches, That was simply for my niece's birthday party.




John? Are you admitting that you DO make Welches grape juice wine?
I am crushed!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 5, 2013)

robie said:


> John? Are you admitting that you DO make Welches grape juice wine?
> I am crushed!


 
All I am admitting to is this.. I may have purchased welches grape juice to serve at my 2 year old niece's birthday party.. 

I alway hated that little brat!


----------

